# Only able to enter into 1 class at IABCA show?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would not be too disappointed it is not a good idea to enter mor than one class especially once you get in to AKC. 
In IABCA you have two regular shows a day and an extra one on Saturday that is an express show. That is a lot for a young dog. 

It is a balance becuase while you need the practice, showing a puppy too much, too young can sour a dog on showing. You need to balance your need to gain experiance against her enjoyment. If is not fun for her, you need to dial it down. That also means you have to keep calm, cool and keep it fun which can be difficult while you may not feel your most confident. Learning is always an uncomfortable process. Some days you will feel you make a step forward and the next it may seen two steps back.

Good luck!


----------

